# My Smoker plans.  See any issues?



## smokinnoob (Jan 3, 2012)

this is my plans for my grill with attached smoke house.  All will be propane powered.  The whole thing is designed around my current gas grill.  The smoke chamber is 6 ft tall and 20 in x 20 in square internal dimensions.  I figure with the amount of smoking I do now and will do that this is plenty of space.  Any thoughts on BTU's necessary for the smoke burner.  Venting is located on the sides one 
	

		
			
		

		
	








low left side and one high right side.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 3, 2012)

Smokinnoob, evening..... Is the smoker made from brick ????  If so, there is the problem of thermal mass.... It creates 3 problems.... First, the time it takes to heat the brick to an operating temp desired....  Second, the time it takes to ramp up the temp to complete the smoke at the desired final temp.... Third, using brick and it being cold, moisture will collect in the form of condensation which will come from combustion.... especially when using propane... Propane produces approximately 1# of water for each pound of propane burned (if memory serves me correctly)...

I built a smoker from construction block. 4x4x10' with a poured in place roof and insulated wooden door... It took 24 hours to preheat using wood.... what a mistake... well it was not really a mistake  because I learned from it.....   Dave  (Just my 2 cents)


----------



## smokinnoob (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow.  I never read anything about those issues from any of the research I did.  I looked at several brick builds and talked with a few masons about the project and no one ever said anything.  Looks like I may have to expand my research a little and start with those questions. 

Thanks Dave.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

Dave is 100% correct I also speak from experience. The smoker I built that was fire brick lined was a huge PIA to get preheated.  I had to fire it up a couple hours ahead. but once it was heated it held temp good. I could run out of gas and temp would hold till I got back with a new bottle. There were times I'd shut the burners off and let the retained heat finish the smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 4, 2012)

The plans look awesome. I hope you get the details worked out. I'd sure love to have that in my backyard!


----------

